# One brave soul



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Modifying my belief | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ohh I read that this morning and put the link on my facebook.. yes brave man.. hope he doesn't get a backlash for it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

He's actually ex-MB, so they'll have all his details


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I read that ..but it is good to see that at least some of them are waking up and smelling the coffee


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting that the Arabic version was not published by the press


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Interesting that the Arabic version was not published by the press




and yet it was in the independent... 


but of course they have two edits for the same story,,


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes.... brave man indeed!

Becoming an apostate of Islam 'guarantees he'll burn in hell fire'...yes, I can go with that....
But having to deal with the radicals and zealots in Egypt is something else....

As Maiden says....I hope this man doesn't get a backlash for expressing his beliefs!

Really... it scares me the way Egypt's going right now!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and yet it was in the independent...
> 
> 
> but of course they have two edits for the same story,,


I've found out it was in Al Masry al Youm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I've found out it was in Al Masry al Youm




Just checked on my face book.. link is definitely the Independent


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just checked on my face book.. link is definitely the Independent


I meant the original Arabic version was printed on AMAY


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

> Egypt Independent is the sister English-language publication of Al-Masry Al-Youm daily


 Source: Egypt Independent - About us


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Source: About us


yes, I know. The point is most Egyptians wouldn't read the English version, so for any idea to be widely shared it is important that is published in its Arabic version


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

*Arabic version*



aykalam said:


> I meant the original Arabic version was printed on AMAY


Do you mean you saw it published in the print version? Searching in Arabic, I can't locate it AMAY online. 

Here is his original Arabic blogpost, published at the end of last month. Since then, he's also issued a follow-up response (so far not appeared in English in the EI), in which he clarifies his positions.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

no, I didn't see it myself. This is from a comment on the author'S FB page.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*Religion*

Many people have lulls in religion in their lives. It is most sad when they totally loose touch with God. Hopefully people can differentiate between them. There are extremists in all religions, which is totally opposite of the heart of God. To magnify the difference and not see the similarities is where the trouble starts and the more it intensifies the further we all get from the heart of God. 

Religion has been used to manipulate people and many times is used only at the advantage of the people knowledgeable and soon forgotten when it is actually needed for correct answers to questions in life. Many people think it applies when they are "preaching" but doesn't apply to themselves and rationalize their own errors into justifying their goodness when in fact they are being evil. Godliness and religion can be worlds apart. God gave us all freedom of will and if he gave it to us, who are we to try and take it away from each other? 

Jesus Christ died for the sins of the world, not the sins of the Christians. Who had Jesus Christ killed? The religious leaders of that day and time and there is no new thing under the sun. God commands us to love yet I see insistence from many (not just Christians) that this does not necessarily have to apply to day to day living. Herein is our human error. We are told to hate evil. We should not hate people, we should hate the evil in the people. God, above all, holds us accountable for the intents of the heart. We should do the same for ourselves and others.


----------

